
Float Labels with CSS - tambourine_man
https://css-tricks.com/float-labels-css/
======
betenoire
I've used a similar approach for a similar effect...

I prefer using the label as the container element, and putting the text in a
span. If you nest inputs in the label, you don't need to come up with a unique
ID each time.

